# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Universidad Agraria de la Selva desarrolló papaya resistente a la virosis

## Bruno Cillóniz

Producto de la Investigación Tecnológica Agraria.  Agricultores del Valle de Tingo María (Huanuco) redujeron su producción de papaya en el 2007, debido a la epidemia de la virosis.  *Por:* Redacción  *Agraria.pe.-* Luego de que la producción de papaya en el valle de Tingo María fuese golpeada por la epidemia de la virosis, la Universidad Nacional Agraria de la Selva (UNAS) desarrolló la nueva variedad de papaya la PTM331, resistente a dicha enfermedad. 
Para el rector de la UNAS, Milton Muñoz Berrocal, el cultivo de la nueva variante de papayo se convierte en una “buena alternativa” para los agricultores, pues no demora tanto tiempo en producir, como el cacao, café y otras plantas que son presentadas como productos alternativos al cultivo en la región. 
El primer brote epidémico de la virosis en el Alto Huallaga se produjo a finales del año 2002 e inicios de 2003 en Bambamarca (Tocache). A partir de ahí se difundió a todo el valle hasta llegar a Tingo María en 2004 para acabar con los cultivos en el 2007. 
Finalmente, Muñoz Berrocal, explicó que la “investigación” también determinó la ventaja de no dedicarse al monocultivo de la papaya sino también asociarla con el plátano que actúa como una barrera para el viento que traslada los insectos vectores de la enfermedad.  *DATOS:* 
La virosis es causada por el virus del anillado (PRSV, siglas en inglés de Papaya Ring Spot Virus) principal limitante en la producción de papaya. Entre los daños causados por la virosis están la interrupción del flujo de látex, torcimiento de las hojas, detenimiento en el desarrollo de la planta y reducción en el tamaño, cantidad y calidad de las frutas (Cook 1931, Adsuar 1947). 
Según estadísticas del Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) en el 2009 la región de Huánuco sólo produjo 2,5 mil TM de papaya.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag y Universidad Agraria firman convenio para promover desarrollo agropecuario La Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) celebra sus 108 años de vida Un límite a la propiedad agraria afectaría el desarrollo del agro peruano La Universidad Agraria fortalece la investigación en biotecnología Afirman que nueva estación experimental agraria en Ancash contribuirá a su desarrollo sostenible

----------


## juan anahui

Para quienes trabajamos muchos años en cultivos tropicales en nuestra selva Peruana; nos alegraria mucho que esta noticia del desarrollo de papaya resistente a virosis fuera cierta; pero desde mi punto de vista se esta confundiendo el tema. 
Me gustaria saber cual ha sido la metodologia para encontrar la resistencia en la planta. La virosis es el principal problema en el cultivo de papayo a a nivel mundial; de manera que se ha desarrollado muchos esfuerzos por tratar de encontrar soluciones. Dentro de las principales alternativas se tiene: 
- Desarrollo de plantas transgenicas.- Que ya existen en el mundo y son desarrolladas para determinados ecosistemas y strain del virus.(Hawai, Tailandia).
- Siembra en zonas libres de la enfermedad.- En el caso de nuestro pais zonas de frontera y muy alejado de otros cultivos( Bosque Primario).
-Manejo de alta tecnologia .- Es el caso del Ecuador que exporta la variedad solo, desarrollan plantas en viveros con malla antiafido y despues de 4 meses trasplantan a campo abierto, de manera que florean muy rapido y reducen el periodo de exposicion de la planta a los trasmisores de virus. Esto va acompañado de aplicaciones agresivas de fertilizantes y pesticidas.
- Desarrollo de nuevas variedades con proteccion cruzada.- Es una alternativa interesante; demanda de bastante inversion,tiempo y trabajo. El trabajo implica colectar e identificar los strains del virus de las distintas zonas productoras; luego seleccionar los strains mas suaves de virus y proceder a desarrollar hibridos, el sustento tecnico es que si ya esta alojado un virus suave en la planta otro mas virulento no puede ingresar y permite tener en campo plantas con virus suave y un rendimiento aceptable. 
He tenido oportunidad de cultivar campos comerciales de papaya en selva central y costa norte; tambien de participar en varios proyectos relacionados con la virosis y los resultados no son nada alentadores. 
Suerte y saludos a todos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Juan: 
Me parece interesante tu observación con respecto a la noticia publicada por la Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe), y ayer me reuní con los periodistas para ver al posibilidad de crearles un usuario con el nombre de la empresa, para que le hagan seguimiento a las consultas que surjan de las notas que publiquen. Así, ellos podrían complementar la información según las dudas que surjan en el camino.  
Te comento que les pareció interesante la idea, y espero que pronto podamos contar con sus respuestas en el foro; así que también espero que puedan complementar la información de esta noticia para ayudarte a aclarar las dudas que te surgieron. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------

